# SC Charleston



## Frognut (Jan 31, 2005)

There are a few of us around the area now. Let's get together and talk frogs. I have a few suplies, tanks and frogs. If it's hot I will kick on the 1000psi outdoor misters to cool us off while we chat and beer it up. I have weekends off so kick out some dates, I am flex on weekends!!!!


----------



## dflorian (May 15, 2009)

My weekends are flexible as well. I'm thinking a couple weeks out...say the last weekend of July or 1st weekend in August. Sat/Sun are both OK by me.


----------



## Landon (Oct 13, 2009)

Sorry to bring back the dead, but I assume this is okay in lue of starting another thread to track these guys down 

Im up in Myrtle Beach, and trying to get back started in vivariums again. Well atleast Im going to concentrate on building up a large one for my office. We may also convert the reef tank we have in the foyer of the office over to viv ro palu as well. Just wanted to drop by and say hi to those local to me (well semi local ). 

Is there an active gorup on Charleston? What kinds of frogs are you guys keeping?


----------



## dflorian (May 15, 2009)

Landon said:


> Is there an active gorup on Charleston? What kinds of frogs are you guys keeping?


Hi Landon,

A couple folks in Charleston, but not a very interactive group. Yet...I've simply been swamped with work duties as have others. I'm hopeful next year may bring a growth in the interactivity centered in Charleston. As for Myrtle Beach, there are some fine folks raising frogs in your area. Tom and Jane of UndertheCanopyFarms.net live in Myrtle Beach and travel around the southeast vending pdf's at shows.

Cheers,


----------



## Landon (Oct 13, 2009)

Hi Doug,
I met Jane about 5 years ago, and had a chance to see their set up in person. They are definitely top class, and Ill buy from them if they have what Im looking for. 

I would like to get some interest up here as well, but Im pretty busy with a lot of other things right now. Im starting up a reef (havent had an aquarium in my home for almost 3 years ), and Im active in RC racing as well. The big time eater is my first born (and only) child  She is almost 2, and really showing interest in animals. 

Mainly Id like to have some one else to bounce ideas off of, and maybe trade plants with. If you are ever up this way, or have any plants you need to unload, LMK


----------



## dflorian (May 15, 2009)

Landon,

You've probably got pretty good reef shops up there, but here is a link to a local one I've used to get materials for the tadpole hobby.  They have been in business for 25 years without an ownership change and IMHO have some impressive saltwater tanks and a diverse mix of organisms available.

Tideline Aquatics

I've never had a saltwater tank and it's been decades since I had a freshwater tanks. Good luck getting yours up and running.

I bought an unopened computer from local here last holiday season that raises corals and was an active member of a regional corals enthusiast group. I can try and find her contact info if you are interested. She had a diverse assortment of hard and soft corals.

Plants are iffy in terms of anything really interesting but I have a few plants in tanks that I'm constantly pinching off and sticking substrate to root.

Congrats on having a kiddo interested in things that move...just don't let her move them into her mouth.

Cheers,


----------



## james67 (Jun 28, 2008)

im in savannah as well as another frogger im sure we would bothe be down for a meet and trade / barbecue , or whatever.

not many GA froggers 

james


----------



## Jason DeSantis (Feb 2, 2006)

There is a really good marine only store in North Myrtle Beach. Its in a storage facility but when I had my reef tank it was where I would go. Anyway, Landon what happened to Kevin? Not interested in frogs anymore?
J


----------



## Landon (Oct 13, 2009)

Doug, Ive heard of Tideline. Ive never made it down there, even with all the good things Ive heard about it from the locals here. There isnt much to choose from for reef shops anymore. A couple years ago they were opening up like crazy. Now there is only one Id spend money with, and thats Sea Critter Depot up in North Myrtle (the one Jason is refering to). I was into reefing for a few years, and gained a few really good friends from the local club here. Ill be turning to them for helping me get started on that front  Ive allready scored some great equipment, and will likely get some awesome deals on corals/livestock. 

Oh, and the little one is finally getting interested in things, and not going straight to the mouth with them  


James, My inlaws are down in Savannah. I lived down there for a couple years (its where I met my wife), and visit regularly. Actually Ill be down on Wilmington Island next weekend. It would be cool to meet up with you and check out your frogs if youve got time (maybe not this trip though). Youve got a couple frogs Id be interested in (if your sig is current)....Do you have anything breeding?


Jason, Ive visited Bruce many times, and spent plenty of dollas with him  Needless to say I am familiar  Ive been meaning to drop you a PM and see how things are going. Ive just been mostly lurking, and checking out build threads, and pics. It loks like things are going well for you. Ill likely be ordering some supplies from you, as youve got some awesome pricing  I dont need much though. When you tear down a room full of frog/gecko vivariums and dont throw anything away, you end up with a good deal of supplies.....

You know Kevin, he changes interests like underwear. Hes been maintaining planted tanks recently, but doesnt have anything of his own. Hes looking at setting up a SW FO tank. I bought all of his reefing equipemnt recently. He is probably going to help me build my 110 back up, so his interest hasnt faded, just the time to maintain the hobby on the level he would like to.


----------



## james67 (Jun 28, 2008)

that would be great, there are actually 2 of us froggers less that 3 blocks from each other and we both have nice rack systems. and yes my sig is current, i have some breeding going on. pm me if you want to get together. i have a nice backyard with a fire pit and would be happy to host meeting as well.

james


----------

